#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  【圖樓】北極熊上演唯美花田大片 - 轉自人民日報微博

## 狼王白牙

轉貼網址：http://weibo.com/2803301701/CzMVozdqu (需登入微博才能看到單一網址，否則會看到首頁。)


72歲的攝影師Dennis Fast，在加拿大哈德遜灣一個直徑僅1公里的小島上，準備一年時間，為一位特殊模特拍下照片：一隻北極熊置身紫色的花海，無憂無慮地翻滾嬉鬧，萌態百生。別看北極熊龐大威猛，走起小清新風，可一點不含糊呢！

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      這幾張北極熊的照片彌足珍貴，平常所見的他們要不是在冰原上準備狩獵，就是在日益擴大的海水中游泳，當然還有近幾十年來的悲劇性照片(活活餓死、吃掉同種幼熊之類)；老實嗥，這是本狼狼生頭一回見證北極熊和花卉在一起的照片！！！

      然而隨著北冰洋海冰的減少，是否幾十年甚至幾年之後，如此舒暢恬靜的場面將成為絕響呢？ :wuffer_arou: 世事難料，本狼只希冀節能減碳的效用能盡快發揮！！！

                                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    悲喜交集

                                                                                                   狼版12年9月11日    11:02

----------

